# BIG CFL's



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 4, 2008)

I was thinking of buying 8  125watt 2,700 kelvin CFL's for a new flowering hood. how do you guys think they will compare to a 600watt HPS in a 6' x 4' room. do you think they will bring a good yield per plant ??? here's a link to the bulbs......
http://www.wormsway.com/detail.asp?sku=VCFBW110


----------



## akirahz (Aug 4, 2008)

are they about 12,000 lumens per bulb? 8x12,000 = 96,000 lumens, thats more lumens then the average HPS light, but its not as intense of a light, member, HID = high intensity discharge, so it can penetrate deeper into plants supposidly, but ive seen alot of excellent CFL grows, but @ 56 bux a bulb on that site, a 600 hps system only costs about $199 i thought? http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=48956


----------



## thc is good for me (Aug 4, 2008)

No do not spend $400 on 96,000 lumens of CFL light. 

you could buy a 400 watt HPS for $100 at insidesun.com that has 55,000 lumens and im sure you will get just as good but most likely better results than with those CFL's if your worried about heat or somthing just spend the other $300 you where gonna spend on a air filter and some side cfl lighting like some 23 watt 2000 lumen lights that cost like $2 apiece for your grow.

If heat is not a problem i suggest buying a 1000 watt HPS for like $250 and then you will have 150,000 lumens.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 4, 2008)

thc is good for me said:
			
		

> No do not spend $400 on 96,000 lumens of CFL light.
> 
> you could buy a 400 watt HPS for $100 at insidesun.com that has 55,000 lumens and im sure you will get just as good but most likely better results than with those CFL's if your worried about heat or somthing just spend the other $300 you where gonna spend on a air filter and some side cfl lighting like some 23 watt 2000 lumen lights that cost like $2 apiece for your grow.
> 
> If heat is not a problem i suggest buying a 1000 watt HPS for like $250 and then you will have 150,000 lumens.


actually heat is kind of an issue but the main thing is i want the most robust and flavorfull buds that can be yielded by the plant. the 8 lights arranged properly would more than make up for the penetration of an HID don't you think ?plus i think the spectrum is better than an HPS. If i already had an HPS i would be happy but i don't and thought i would try an all floro garden.check out the link to the bulb for more info.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 4, 2008)

ah...never mind....i just looked again and it would cost about $450 for 80,000 lumens.....I guess they just looked cool.....I'll get a 600watt HPS....what bulb do you guys recommend ?????what's the perfect color temp to bud MJ with? I already have an awesome veg light,check out my journal to see my first veggie cycle ...thanks


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 4, 2008)

akirahz said:
			
		

> are they about 12,000 lumens per bulb? 8x12,000 = 96,000 lumens, thats more lumens then the average HPS light, but its not as intense of a light, member, HID = high intensity discharge, so it can penetrate deeper into plants supposidly, but ive seen alot of excellent CFL grows, but @ 56 bux a bulb on that site, a 600 hps system only costs about $199 i thought? http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=48956


thanks for the link ...i;ll buy 2 of those asap and reconfigure my ventilation


----------



## akirahz (Aug 4, 2008)

HPS = 2700k spectrum
Vegetation = 4100k or better (6500k preffered)


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 4, 2008)

akirahz said:
			
		

> HPS = 2700k spectrum
> Vegetation = 4100k or better (6500k preffered)


ok...i've decided to buy 2 600watt HPS's ...is there an HPS bulb you like ??


----------



## thc is good for me (Aug 4, 2008)

You might as well buy a 1000 watt HPS for $250 and spend the other $150 on some Cfl's for side lighting. I had a grow with a 400 watt Hps and some spirel 23 watt Cfls for underneith, side and back lighting and i got some bomb Mj covered in crystals Although i was growing a strain from a clone from a med patient.

But yea 1000watt 150,000 lumen HPS + 4 2 bulb 3 ft cfl Tube fixtures for like $25 each from any home improvement store Thats 20,000 more lumens.

I Promise with that you will grow danker MJ with that than with 2 600 watt hps lights 

Just MHO... :lama:


----------



## akirahz (Aug 4, 2008)

well two 600's with the bulb it comes with, thats 95,000 lumens x 2, or 190,000 the 1000w setup + cfl has 20,000 lumens less. But all that side lighting will probably make them bigger and fatter, id prob go with the CFL combo if i had the space n all that


----------



## akirahz (Aug 4, 2008)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> ok...i've decided to buy 2 600watt HPS's ...is there an HPS bulb you like ??



the bulb it comes with is fine, son agro has 30% more blue spectrum i think in it, those are nice bulbs but they'll cost ya.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 4, 2008)

well now i'm thinking of angles...ok..i'm glad i'm asking BEFORE spending my money..so i buy a 1000watt HPS for a 4'x6' room thats 7' high and line the walls with these

http://www.wormsway.com/detail.asp?sku=SVTB125M


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 4, 2008)

The T5s are great for vegging, but I don't think that I would spend that kind of money for auxilary side lighting.  If you put 2 600W HPS in there, I don't think that you will need any other lighting.


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 4, 2008)

if you have the money to spend on an hps i would spend it.. cfls work great for small areas where heat could be a problem but with the way you have you grow setup i would go with the hps for sure.jmo


----------



## thc is good for me (Aug 4, 2008)

IMO the reason i think a 1000 watt HPS and some Cfls tubes for side lighting will work so well is because when i grew with just a HPS comparied to growing with a HPS an side lighting. The difference is amazing my grow with both kinds of lighting had so many more crystals underneith and in the middle of the plant. Instead of the buds and some fan leaves having crystals it made like a bush of sugar leaf under all the buds. I was very hppy with the results.

Lol i kinda said the same thing as before but i really think you will get better results from 188,000 lumens of HPS+CFL light than with 190,000 lumens of just HPS light. Plus Cfls are  a different spectrum of light so you will have a broader spectrum of light to grow with.

You could also use these Cfls in the link they cost $149 for 30,000 lumens and they come with there own fixtures. 

So for $399 you can get 188,000 lumens and you will have side lighting for those buds hidden under the canopy. 

hxxp://cgi.ebay.com/500W-Fluorescent-HO-GROW-LIGHT-CFL-HYDROPONIC_W0QQitemZ250277559049QQihZ015QQcategoryZ42225QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262  (replace xx with tt in hxxp)


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 4, 2008)

thanks for the help guys. i've got my new room all planed out .i will be using T5's for side lighting


----------



## thc is good for me (Aug 4, 2008)

Good Luck I hope to see some sweet pics of some chronic MJ in the coming monthes.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 4, 2008)

Great prices check them out buddie..

WWW.hydrowholesale.com


----------



## Agent 47 (Aug 10, 2008)

have to take in account that you can't get the HID lights nearly as close and theres a lot of drop off from distance


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 10, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> Great prices check them out buddie..
> 
> WWW.hydrowholesale.com


     man alive !!!! complete cooltube kit,2000w dual HPS for $420 !!!!!!!!


----------



## Tater (Aug 11, 2008)

Just tossing in my two cents.  600 watt bulbs have the best lumen to watt ratio incase you were  interested.


----------



## IllusionalFate (Aug 11, 2008)

thc is good for me said:
			
		

> Lol i kinda said the same thing as before but i really think you will get better results from 188,000 lumens of HPS+CFL light than with 190,000 lumens of just HPS light. Plus Cfls are  a different spectrum of light so you will have a broader spectrum of light to grow with.


Why do people like mixing spectrums so much? Red light is all you need during flowering. Blue light is all you need during veg.



> So for $399 you can get 188,000 lumens and you will have side lighting for those buds hidden under the canopy.


The only thing that's going to be hidden in that case would be the precious HPS light from the plants. The CFLs need to be very close to the plants, therefore blocking the angle the light is coming down onto the edges of the canopy. This is detrimental, not productive. Not to mention the weak CFL light won't even be able to reach the lower buds... get those CFLs out of the way and let the HPS do it's job!


----------



## ChatNoir (Aug 11, 2008)

buy 4x400W MH and 3x400W HPS, use 4x400W MH for vegetation and 3x400MH + 3x400WHPS for flowering.


----------



## Sexologist420 (Aug 12, 2008)

CFL's seem to be more for lowbudget or small spaces...if u can afford it got with HID dude...all the way.  Happy [email protected]!


----------

